

A HTML + JavaScript version of an awesome clock - johnwards
http://jsbin.com/adatal/6

======
johnwards
This awesome clock to be exact.
[http://copygr.am/awesomeinventions/356722333983357560_228320...](http://copygr.am/awesomeinventions/356722333983357560_228320429/)

